# Baseball



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I know this has nothing to do with farming, but this young man Nate Jones if a friend of ours, he grew up near where we live. He and his wife go to church where we do. He is the only one I know from our county that has made it playing baseball. He is pitching for the White Sox. Here is a clip of last night as he struck out Josh Hamilton in Nate Jones first appearance of the season.
Baseball Video Highlights & Clips | [email protected]: Jones tallies first career K in MLB debut - Video | MLB.com: Multimedia


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

That is awesome! Like to see small town kid make it to the Majors.


----------

